# Happy Birthday to AngelEyes!



## cfu507

AngelEyes 
Yom Huledet Same’ach!

Wishing you every good thing that life can bring, on your birthday and always.
You mean a lot to me and I feel very lucky to have met you.

Do you remember how long the lines of iPhone buyers were? The line of people waiting to buy your “babies” is longer.
May all your dreams come true. If anyone deserves it, it's you!

Love, 
CFU


----------



## ewie

*(Oh and I got up especially early this morning but CFU beat me to it. I dare say I shall get slapped knees or something.)*
*Happy Birthday to Possibly the World's Nicest American Little Old Lady*
*I'm far far far too much the English gentleman [stop sniggering at the back] to mention your real and actual age ~ no-one would believe it anyway*
*I hope you'll take the day off to do something really special: get your hair done (again), toss off a few more 'romantic' novels, treat a relative to a root canal ~ heck, the sky's the limit!*
*Yom Huledet Same'ach from me too, to my favourite Sagittarian  Libran  erm  Whatever*
*~ewdles XXX*


----------



## AngelEyes

*Oh look! It's Tweedledum and Tweedledee! *
_She jokes as she dabs at the dark chocolate on the corner of her mouth._
*I made a cake and everything.*
_You'd better hurry and grab a piece be__cause the Birthday Girl is insatiable._
*Do you know what you two are? *
*Two wonderful birthday presents I never thought I'd receive.*
*I had to travel the world to find you both,*
*but everyone knows that some things are just meant to be.*
*And you also gave me something really special:*
*two great big smiles, one on top of the other.*
*Thank you for the Birthday wishes*
*but, most of all,*
*thank you for your sweet friendship that lights up my life.*
_SLAP!_
_Use a fork, Ewie...and where's the ice cream..._
_Miss Piggy...you can pork out all your want. _
_Thank you for remembering moi._​

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Happy birthday, Madam.
(The guys here helped me not forget about it )*


----------



## AngelEyes

Thanks, Paul.

AngelEyes


----------



## Cristina Moreno

_* HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELEYES!!!!! 

*_Seen the fact that I can't send you any gift, I'd like to wish you a happy birthday from the bottom of my heart, and maybe a little something would compensate for the gift... Did you like it? Oh I almost forgot... there's one more thing I can send you ... 

*MAY ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE MY DEAR FRIEND!
*
Cristina​


----------



## sam1978

Happy Birthday, AngelEyes!!
I couldn't miss to this important happening!!


----------



## AngelEyes

Aw...I think that's a tiny tear I feel.
_*sniff*_

Thank you, Cristina, for that delicious cake.
It didn't arrive too soon.
*...that piglet, Ewie, can't control himself...*

*Lucky for you, I love to share with my friends.*
*Oh here, darling...you've got a bit of chocolate on your face...*

*And Sam...you're the man. *
*You're just in time to help me blow out my 30 birthday candles.*
*Not one word, Ewester*

*Thanks to both of you!*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## GamblingCamel

That's odd. I guessed you were a lttle older -- about 35. 

Hey ... I found a photo of you on the Net.
I know you only like to show your angelic eyes ... but please ... don't get mad at me. 

Everybody, _Here she is_ _..._ 
_WRF's own sweet and talented __little Miss Michigan_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelEyes

*Thank you, Gambling Camel, but maybe I should come clean.*

*Here is the real picture and the title of my big win:*

*...ANDTHEWINNERIS...*

*Now all I need is a big sex scandal and I'm in business. *
_Any Governer/Members here?_

*Thank you for the birthday wishes and the fun giggle.*

*AngelEyes*


----------



## GamblingCamel

Angel Eyes, 

Just when I think my link is a good one,
you manage to top me ! 

I wish you a wonderful birthday weekend.

_Gambling Camel_


----------



## AngelEyes

Not at all, Gambling Camel. Your wish was very welcomed and appreciated.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## irene.acler

*I wanted to sing you the birthday song, but I can't. *​ 
*So I send you a small present *​ 
*Happy birthday, AngelEyes!!!!!*​ 
*(Uhm, I forgot one thing... is there a small slice of cake for me left? )*​


----------



## ewie

I'd just like to put it on record that getting nekkid in a bathful of chocolate cake is something I do only on very rare occasions  with AngelEyes with GamblingCamel  on Tuesdays  never.

Here's Angel having her brekkie, before she's got the warpaint on ...
http://www2.isye.gatech.edu/~sman/mike/ireland/People/shane.jpg


----------



## AngelEyes

irene,

*Just for you:* _*YUM*_

I really like milk with my cake, but I wouldn't turn down a glass of your best Italian wine. Do Italians drink wine with their cake? 

I do like your country, you know!  You know how to enjoy the celebration of life.

Thank you for your kind wishes.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go shave. Apparently, I have a really noticeable five-o'clock shadow. _Thanks, Ewie. Now everyone knows how bad I really look. _


*Hairy AngelEyes*


----------



## irene.acler

I'll excuse you!  
You have to get ready for this night party. But pay attention not to get like this while drinking too much Italian wine 

That slice of cake is simply wonderful!


----------



## audiolaik

Happy Birthday to you, AngelEyes!
Greetings from Poland!


----------



## AngelEyes

irene,

Uffi...those are _purr_-fectly silly pictures. I love them.

Thank you.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## AngelEyes

audiolaik,

This _proud-to-be-Polish_ girl thanks you for your very nice words.

Leave that bottle of Vodka on the table on your way out, please.


*AngelEyes*


----------



## audiolaik

AngelEyes said:


> Leave that bottle of Vodka on the table on your way out, please.



A big bottle of Żubrówka is already in the fridge! 
Whether I leave it or not is a matter of discussion!!!

Once again, I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## elroy

* **Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! *​ 
*I hope Mercury isn't retrograde today! *​ 
On this occasion, you should *lay* your writing pen aside, _*lie*_ down in bed, and be served some delicious _cinnamon_ rolls - *nice and warm*!
Maybe with a _glass of milk_ on the side to make it a truly _*angelic*_ experience.​ 
I got you a gift that combines two of your biggest interests: astrology and other cultures.
*ENJOY!*​


----------



## AngelEyes

audiolaik said:


> A big bottle of Żubrówka is already in the fridge!


 

audiolaik:

Why thank you! I have no problem sharing.



*AngelEyes*


----------



## AngelEyes

*Eloise...*

*You really amaze me. *
*A beautiful layered cake*
*Grammar lessons on lay,lie*
*a big glass of ice cold milk*
*an angel for my shoulder*
*and very impressive comments on Astrology!*
*No, Mercury isn't retrograde*
*and the moon isn't void.*
*It's in Cancer:*
*A sensitive sign that makes people*
*feel really mushy*
*so*
*I  have just one thing left to say:*
*I like your sticky buns most of all.*

 

*Thanks, buddy, for being my friend.*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## ewie

AngelEyes said:


> *I have just one thing left to say:**I like your sticky buns most of all.*​
> ​


​Oh and after I introduced her to the undiluted bliss that is lardy cake:
http://freespace.virgin.net/lf.mackelden/Castle_Combe/lardy.jpg

[Leaves party early, in huff]


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades AngelEyes 

Un abrazo desde el norte del suramérica...

Rosangelus


----------



## AngelEyes

ROSANGELUS
 
*What can I say?*
 
*It's so kind of you to stop by*.
 
Thanks

_Pisceans are such nice people._
_Happy birthday (a little late)_
_to you, too!_

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Perhonorificus

………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,,…………………………………………………………
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_………………
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,……………
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’, …………
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |…………
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘…………
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘…………..
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’……………..
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,……………..
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : :| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,…………….
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : :| ; ; ; |……………
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|……………
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|…… Merry Anniversary
…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : : , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|…… of Birth
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,……..AngelEyes
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,………….
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,………..
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’………
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,……………..
……….,............ ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,…………..
.............................; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,……….:
……………………………’, ; ; \\ ‘-,; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’,-‘’,-‘: : : ,-‘’’~--,,,,-~’’’’’’~-,,
…………………………...|’, ;’~-‘-,,’,,; ; ; ; ;,,-~’’,-‘’ : : ,,-‘ : : ,-‘’ : : : : : : : : :¯’’-,
…………………………..’, ‘’-,~-,--~’’ . . . .,-‘’ : : :,-‘ : : :,-‘ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
………………………….,-‘\\ .|||||||\\ . . . . .,-‘ ‘’~-,_,’ : : :,-‘: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |
………………………..,-‘ :/’-‘||||||’,\\ . . .,-‘ : : : : : : : : ,’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |
……………………..,-‘ :,-‘ ,-‘|||||’, .\\ .,-/ : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
……………….._,-‘’¯ : :/ .,’|||||||||| . ‘-‘/ : : : : : : : : : :| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,’
……………..,-‘ : : : : :/ . .||||||||||,’ . ./ : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,’
…………….,’ : : : : ,-‘ . . ||||||||||| . ./ : : : : : : : : : : :|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |
……………,’|: : : : ,’ . . .,’||||||||,’ .,’ : : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :‘-,………._
…………..,’ | : : : ,’ . . . ||||||||||| . / : : : : : : : : : : : :|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :’-,,-~’,’¯ ,’’-,,
………….,’ | : : : ,’ . . .,’|||||||||,’ ,’ : : : : : : : : : : : : :|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :’, , , ‘-, ‘ ‘ ‘’’-,
…………,’,’ : : : ,’ . . . ||||||||||| .,’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : ’,,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : _ ,’-, , , ,’-, ‘ ‘ ‘ ‘-,
………..,’ | : : : ,’ . . . ,’||||||||,’ .| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ‘, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,-‘’ ; ;’-, ‘-, , , ,’-, ‘ ‘ ‘ ‘-,,
……….,’ ,’: : : ,’ . . . ,’||||||||,’ .,’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ‘, : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-‘| ; ; ; ;\\ , ,’-,, , , ,’’-, ‘ ‘ ‘ ‘-,
………,’ | : : : :| . . . ,’||||||||,’ . | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :’,: : : : : : : : : : : :,-‘ ,-\\ ; ; ; ; \\ , , ,’-, , , , ,’-,, ‘ ‘ ‘’-,
………| :|: : : : | . . .,’||||||||,’ . .| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :‘-, : : : : : : : : : . ,’ ; ;’-, ; ; ; ‘-,, , ,’’-,, , , , ,’’-, ‘ ‘ ‘-,
.........,’ | : : : :,’ . . .|||||||||| . . .| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ‘-, : : : : : : : :\\ \\ ; ; ,-~-,,_-‘’ ;¯¯’’~’ ,’-,, , , , ‘’-~’’|
……...| | : : : :| . . .,’||||||||,’ . . | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ‘-, : : : : : : ‘-,’-,,-‘’-, ; ; ;’~-,,,,-‘--‘ ; ;,-‘’-,,/ ‘( ),’
………| | : : : ,’ . . ,’||||||||,’ . . .| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :’-,: : : : : : :’-,’-,, ;’~-,, ; ; ; ;,’~-‘’’ ; ; / ‘’’¯¯
……..,’ | : : : :| . . ,’|||||||,’ . . .,’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ‘~-,,,_ : : : ‘-,’ ;’-, ; ;’’~-‘’’ ; ;_,-~’,’
……..| | : : : : | . .,’|||||||,’ . . . | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,’
……..| | : : : :,’ . ,’|||||||,’ . . . .| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,’
…….,’ | : : : :| . ,’|||||||,’ . . . . | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |


----------



## AngelEyes

*Perhonorificus,*

*Wow, this must earn the reward for the most creative post on the Forums.*

*Thank you so much for sharing it, not only with me, but with everyone.*

*SMILEALERT*


*AngelEyes*


----------



## cfu507

ewie said:


> *(Oh and I got up especially early this morning but CFU beat me to it. I dare say I shall get slapped knees or something.)*


 
Ewie, England is two hours behind Israel. You should have known where to live! 

AngelEye, hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Alan7075

Happy birthday


----------



## AngelEyes

*Alan,*
*Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Say hello to Italy for me. *​ 
**​ 
*Here's something from me to you:*
*TRIBBLES*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Alan7075

They are sooo cute.
Thank you.

I opened my window and shouted "Ciao Da AngelEyes" but I can't write here what they shouted back.
It's almost midnight here 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Jaiba

Happy Birthday, Feliz cumpleaños from México, AngelEyes,.....I´m new here, but I am quite happy to realize that firendship is in the air, too besides getting help and helping with words and concepts.  It's great to read and "see" all the good and warm wishes sent to you by so many of your friends.  You must be very special....

God Bless!


----------



## AngelEyes

Alan7075 said:


> I opened my window and shouted "Ciao Da AngelEyes" but I can write here what they shouted back.


 
I thought I heard something. I thought it was the wind...

_*Sogni d'oro...*_
 
*AngelEyes*


----------



## AngelEyes

Jaiba,
*Welcome to the Forums.* 
How nice of you to stop by.​ 
​ 
*I stitched this just for you:*​ 
*THANKYOU*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## ewie

cfu507 said:


> Ewie, England is two hours behind Israel. You should have known where to live!


Ah but yeah but no but yeah but ...  I got up an hour _later_ than usual and you, CFU, got up an hour _earlier_ than usual, and _(erm)_ somewhere around about _(erm)_ Albania _(possibly)_ 'mainland Europe' and Israel switched over to summertime ... _or something_ ... and ... okay, I was slow: you beat me to it. 



AngelEyes said:


> I thought I heard something. I thought it was the wind...
> _Oops, sorry ~ that was me.  You know how sound carries on a still night._


----------



## Outsider

A belated happy birthday.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Outsider ~ *

*Belated Birthday Greetings are always welcomed!*

*AWARMTHANKYOU*

*AngelEyes*


----------



## AngelEyes

_*...Oops, sorry ~ that was me. You know how sound carries on a still night...*_


Ewie, I'm trying to behave myself here but you make it very difficult with your silly humor.



I have just one thing to add to your post:

eeuuw

Now stop it or the MODS will shut this down...

*AngelEyes*


----------



## nichec

My beloved sweet sweet AngelEyes, 

I am so sorry that I am late for this, I have been away for a while, but you are always on my mind, in my thoughts (and around my body maybe?  oh whatever, I am sounding like a pervert now )

To me, you are forever enchanting, not even time or age can change that, you will always make me smile when I think of you 

Happy Birthday, I suppose you are always 25 years old?


----------



## AngelEyes

*nichec:*
*No, I definitely don't think like a 25 year-old.*
*I don't think I did **when I was**25.*
*But one thing hasn't changed:*
*I love to smile *
*and **I cherish those people who make it happen.*
*You are definitely one of them.*
*Thank you for the birthday wishes.*
*Here's a smile especially for you!*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## dn88

Hello, Angel_Eyes_ 

I am so sorry to be here so late, but I'm not as active on WR as I used to be.... 

I hope you had a happy, wonderful day  

Though it's too late already, I will say:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
*to our dear *AngelEyes*

​


----------



## AngelEyes

*dn88:*
So I'm sitting *HERE* at my screen
in my Easter best...
contemplating.
"Angel-Bunny Ears," say I,
"you must type something 
eggstra special today."
...hey, it's Easter, I've got to get the egg joke in here somewhere...​ 
*But I can only come up with something boringly average: *
*THANK YOU!*​ 
*I hope it's good enough because I really mean it.*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------

